# Survey: Almost Half Of Uber Drivers Say They'll Drive Less For Uber Now



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Survey: Almost Half Of Uber Drivers Say They'll Drive Less For Uber Now (And 2.6 Star Rating)*
Ellen Huet

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/11/25/uber-driver-survey/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the Forum's own ongoing Poll.

*Lets Rate Uber - Lets Help Uber, Help Us*
*http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/lets-rate-uber-lets-help-uber-help-us.3115/page-4*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*
The Uber Storm: How do you feel about Uber now?*
https://www.sherpashare.com/share/the-uber-storm-how-do-you-feel-about-uber-now/

This SherpaShare Survey is still ongoing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm starting to get burnt out with it. I only worked about 3/4 of what I normally work. Starting to cherry pick the hours I work. I work until I have enough money for the week then I stop. Use to try and bust hump and see how high I could get the revenue up. Just not worth it as they do nothing extra for the drivers to encourage them to stay out there longer.

Everything they say they give us is,a joke. Obama care at a premium, discounts at firestone you can find cheaper prices online, cell discounts that dont apply if you own your phone out right and do the unlimited everything for $60 a month.

What really is the purpose of the momentum program? Something implemented so they don't feel so guilty on how little they really do for us?

Sorry, you want to make drivers happy, start with a tipping module and don't take a commission on the tips.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm starting to get burnt out with it. I only worked about 3/4 of what I normally work. Starting to cherry pick the hours I work. I work until I have enough money for the week then I stop. Use to try and bust hump and see how high I could get the revenue up. Just not worth it as they do nothing extra for the drivers to encourage them to stay out there longer.
> 
> Everything they say they give us is,a joke. Obama care at a premium, discounts at firestone you can find cheaper prices online, cell discounts that dont apply if you own your phone out right and do the unlimited everything for $60 a month.
> 
> ...


Momentum reminds me of a Term Paper presentation back in University.

You can get better Tire Deals almost anywhere besides Firestone. At least in my part of the world.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Driving more than ever. Probably gonna stay on it full-throttle until at least after the holidays. Way too much money sitting out there to not step up and grab it.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Driving more than ever. Probably gonna stay on it full-throttle until at least after the holidays. Way too much money sitting out there to not step up and grab it.


You don't know what your saying.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm starting to get burnt out with it. I only worked about 3/4 of what I normally work. Starting to cherry pick the hours I work. I work until I have enough money for the week then I stop. Use to try and bust hump and see how high I could get the revenue up. Just not worth it as they do nothing extra for the drivers to encourage them to stay out there longer.
> 
> Everything they say they give us is,a joke. Obama care at a premium, discounts at firestone you can find cheaper prices online, cell discounts that dont apply if you own your phone out right and do the unlimited everything for $60 a month.
> 
> ...


Momentum for sure isn't worth the paper it's on. It's a traditional "discount" plan that every company doesn't pay for. Reminds me of temp companies that give out free coffee cards or whatever to make people "Feel like they mean something".

Costco, AAA and other places have much better "Partner" deals. I've always liked AAA because of the towing aspect and at most hotels or other travel places give you 5 or 10% off.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Driving less. Starting slowly to hate Uber.


----------



## Orlando John (Nov 11, 2014)

Not driving at all until the City of Orlando writes the regulations that will make it "legal" in my town. Not worth the risk or the hassle.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Picking certain hours and basically watching the app for surge since I don't live in San Francisco.


----------

